
Ask HN: I want to create an anti-corruption webapp. How do I protect myself? - throwawaywa
I&#x27;m from a 3rd world country but was raised in an European country.<p>I want to create a Django webapp to register corruption by severity, price of bribe, location, and branch of government.<p>However I intend to travel to my home country and I just found out that I can&#x27;t buy domains or hosting without revealing my name and address.<p>Most privacy guides on the Internet assume the adversary is the NSA or FBI and suggest Tor or other tools that are hard for normal people in a 3rd world country. My adversaries are just local corrupt people.<p>How can I buy domain and hosting without exposing myself?
======
mtmail
There's smaller companies that just require a name and cash (via postal mail),
e.g. [http://www.mediaon.com/](http://www.mediaon.com/) I've used them once
for fun and it's impossible to get a domain out or transferred later without
revealing your name and address. Expect little to no support.

You can also use free domains
[https://www.freenom.com/en/freeandpaiddomains.html](https://www.freenom.com/en/freeandpaiddomains.html)
I've only encountered them fighting spam but I guess they have their use.

------
gus_massa
If you want to protect yourself, assume that the local corrupt people are not
morons and learn how to use Tor and the other privacy tools.

Protecting your end users may be more complicated.

